# Lets see those jap motors.



## drew 007

Right guys, well seen as we have a dub thread why not lets have one for the proper motors :lol: so anybody thats rolling in jap please lets see them... :thumb:

My two..... 



























Second one...


















So come on guys lets see your pride and joys. :wave:


----------



## The Cueball

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=188592&highlight=japanese+porn

:thumb:


----------



## drew 007

I had seen that buddy thanks, but i was hoping some people on here actually owned the cars not just random pics of jap porn lol.


----------



## The Cueball

Ahh, sorry mate....well mine is owned by me! :wave:

Actually, I think it owns me to be honest 

:thumb:


----------



## drew 007

Lol, well lets see a pic buddy please, as there are a lot of dubs on here we need to see some jap's.:lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Yeah those dubs are all over the place...










And the link to my ongoing project for her....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=133331

:thumb:


----------



## drew 007

Loving the datsun buddy, loving it......and just to finish it off its sat on BBS splits :devil:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Ah go on then, any excuse to post a few (lots!) of pics 























































Will need to take some new pics when it's back on the road as quite a few bits will have changed by then


----------



## drew 007

The wr1, very nice matey :thumb: great pics as well bud.


----------



## msherry21




----------



## drew 007

Very nice dude, tell me the mk1 has a rev3 lump?? and a few nice bits on the mk2 mr2.:thumb:
Edit....i see a 2 brutal sticker, il already know the answer lol.


----------



## msherry21

Thanks Drew, The mk1 had a 3litre V6 Supercharged engine in it (first one of its kind) and was completely track prepared from the ground up.

The mk2 is away getting a full rebuild at the moment and has all the usual suspension upgrades, Blitz almost everything on it, exhaust, Induction, wheels, BOV etc. Should have it back soon actually.

Cheers.


----------



## drew 007

msherry21 said:


> Thanks Drew, The mk1 had a 3litre V6 Supercharged engine in it (first one of its kind) and was completely track prepared from the ground up.
> 
> The mk2 is away getting a full rebuild at the moment and has all the usual suspension upgrades, Blitz almost everything on it, exhaust, Induction, wheels, BOV etc. Should have it back soon actually.
> 
> Cheers.


@ the mk1 wow fair play buddy i bet that went some lol i bet that shocked a few people :thumb: And yeah i seen the blitz wheels rev5 spoiler tom's winglets border bonnet ganadores wing mirrors etc...:thumb: all good bits lol yeah ive got the blitz nur spec on mine as well as other bits greddy turbo etc...


----------



## Shiny

Project Lude, spent 2 and half years of my life on this/obsessed with this, nearly caused a divorce lol! Sold towards the end of last year










The Shinymobile, sold last month after 13 years of ownership.










The new Shinymobile, bought towards the end of last year...










I like Hondas


----------



## drew 007

You like Clean Honda's :lol: Nice collection bud, all look minty fresh. :thumb:


----------



## calum001

only pic i have with the new wheels on, will be getting taken off the road and a full detail done in the next month or 2 for summer


----------



## Clark @ PB

Those wheels really suit that Evo - very nice :thumb:


----------



## calum001

Clark @ PB said:


> Those wheels really suit that Evo - very nice :thumb:


cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Flair

These used to be mine.


----------



## dean j

My laptops on the blink at the wrong time! I can't get no pics up. Damn you Acer, damn you!


----------



## Mindis

Nothing special


----------



## dean j

Think I've Sussed it


----------



## Clark @ PB

dean j said:


> Think I've Sussed it


Fail


----------



## MarkMac

my old motor, was running a little over 240bhp with k-pro,gruppe m,dc,spoon,mugen mods etc etc etc blah blah blah although **** knows why i decided to swap black rims for orange/red rims.... only had em on a couple of months, but havent got any pics of her on the black rims


----------



## MarkMac

wow is my pic big enough.... lol

p.s the wheels didnt look that horrible colour in the flesh honest lol


----------



## Steve valentine

MarkMac said:


> wow is my pic big enough.... lol
> 
> p.s the wheels didnt look that horrible colour in the flesh honest lol


pink rims? fail


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

here you go old pic but still the same


----------



## essjay

Here is mine


----------



## MarkMac

Steve valentine said:


> pink rims? fail


http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...page=1&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0&tx=89&ty=76

more like an orange honest


----------



## scratcher

This is mine. Currently on piston heads


----------



## richtsport

mine



















one i used to have



















another from a few years back










love jap motors - best show of the year is JAE its brilliant everytime!


----------



## drew 007

Awesome guys....there is some seriously nice jap motors on here :thumb: and quite a few mr2's lol. lets continue the awesomeness 

Thanks to all.


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes

:'( Wish i had a proper Jap Car, As mindis i to have a Mazda 3. Totally standard 2.0TDi Sport (all the trimmings)
I'm cleaning it fully tomorrow so will give a picture then, but i'd love some nice alloys and lower it because it'd be a nice car then


----------



## Itchy

Nick.


----------



## drew 007

Sweeden said:


> :'( Wish i had a proper Jap Car, As mindis i to have a Mazda 3. Totally standard 2.0TDi Sport (all the trimmings)
> I'm cleaning it fully tomorrow so will give a picture then, but i'd love some nice alloys and lower it because it'd be a nice car then


Mazda's jap bud get it put in. :thumb: More than welcome.


----------



## Guest

my sport nothing special but it runs ok :thumb:


----------



## Bungleaio

I really need to get out and get some decent photos of mine.


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes

drew 007 said:


> Mazda's jap bud get it put in. :thumb: More than welcome.


Its a damned Ford lol still trying to find if the focus and 3 share same suspension as focus parts are cheaper


----------



## MickCTR

I'm currently on my third Jap motor, here they are in order of ownership!

Spot the pattern, I can't get enough of Honda's  I'd like a DC2 or a CRX project car too once I'm on the property ladder and hopefully one day, an NSX!!!

Heres number 1...









...its predecessor...









...and number 3... honest its not the same car  (and its not been detailed yet, just a wash and some OCW in this pic!!!


----------



## Tabbs

our new work horse
















my mates


----------



## drew 007

Very nice guys.


----------



## liam1

my pride and joy.


----------



## drew 007

Is that a jap car thought? :lol:
And one day i will be the proud owner of a single 6 speed supra.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

My Hawkeye 2.35 RCM built WRX


















































Had some down time at work and couldn't resist a quick photo opportunity


----------



## Doc

My daily drive...


----------



## ahdinko

Here's mine, just had a mini detail this weekend


----------



## williamw1987

My old DC2... I miss that car!


----------



## burgmo3




----------



## Sawyer

Here's mine.  Hoping to give it a good clean this weekend!


----------



## ANDY GTR

heres our two 
the wifes GTT









the GTR









us both on the drag strip


----------



## MickCTR

Doc, that is truly stunning!


----------



## Blockwax

*6 yrs old my wifes run about just given it a bath....:lol:*


----------



## drew 007

Real nice Andy, i would love to be up against my misses on the drag strip in two skylines. :lol:


----------



## wedgie

Ok if you insist..

Current





































My old Dc2




























and cooling down after some "spirited" driving










My old crx




























Oh and the daily drive


----------



## RobH69




----------



## drew 007

Very nice rob. :thumb:


----------



## Alex De Large

Lots of awesome cars in this thread! 

I'll upload a photo of my jap car once I get home.


----------



## Drol

These are long gone, but......

Got this for my 20th;









And this for my 22nd;


----------



## Spesh_SCOOBY




----------



## Spesh_SCOOBY

not mine but saw it drift...


----------



## giblet

Some very nice cars on this thread!

My first Jap car, 2.2vtec. Not bad for £400 - 









Previous car, Galant VR-4 - 









Had to sell the VR-4 and now insurance prices have skyrocketed so no chance of me owning anything quick and or jap for a fair while. Recently ordered a 1.4 Golf as a 3 year lease car!

Drol - how the heck did you insure those at 20 and 22? Every single Skyline insurance quote I have done has come back at 3k minimum, an thats tpft!


----------



## Shiny

gib786 said:


>


Mmmm, a shark nose VR4, i love these. :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

msherry21 said:


>


Didn't realise you were on here, I work in the shop round from you. Always thought it looked tidy.


----------



## Alex De Large

Here's a photo of my recently imported Nissan Silvia S15! I love it  Don't have many photos at the minute but there's more to come once I get round to it.


----------



## HornetSting

Itchy said:


> Nick.


Awesome car, is that a Mugen front bumper on that? I think the S2000 is one of the best engineered cars out there.


----------



## chrisw87

I've had many jap cars living in Aussie; nothing special though. 
1. RT133 Corona 
2. BG mazda astina with a BP turbo engine  
3. A few shonky ones

And this! my previous car, and sole owner of half my income; within 40 000km of ownership needing a new engine, windscreen, suspension, steering components, some electricals, tyres, brakes, >.< effin prelude curse. I love preludes but they are cursed... never again.


----------



## JFReturns

Clark @ PB said:


> Ah go on then, any excuse to post a few (lots!) of pics


My all time favourite Scoob, love it :argie:

Here is mine, about half way through properly detailing it:




























And my beloved '5, best car I've owned:


----------



## DNZ 21

My EP3 Type R


----------



## Celica steve

My current 1989 Celica I've owned since 2000.

























My 1987 Supra.

















A meeting of the Generation 4 Celicas in 2010 at Heritage Motor Museum, Gaydon, Warwickshire.


























My first ever Jap cars, Toyota Corolla SR coupes


















Love the photos of your MR2 drew 007 !


----------



## Suberman

Very nice collection of Toyotas Steve. :thumb: You must be a fan.


----------



## giblet

JFReturns said:


> Here is mine, about half way through properly detailing


It's the same chap at the lamb thread on PH. Small world!


----------



## JFReturns

gib786 said:


> It's the same chap at the lamb thread on PH. Small world!


:wave:


----------



## rtjc

Awesome Toyota's Celica Steve, Should hopefully be fitting my new wheels to my MR2 this week so i'll be sure to post a pic. Here's an older one though 



Some nice cars in here


----------



## AndyBrew

Here's my rice rocket, and I'm effing loving it!


----------



## MickCTR

Wow, I love GTR's. Lovely car mate! :thumb:


----------



## Dmac1969

Ive had a few , nothing as special as most on here , but here goes (all now gone as I currently run a Mk5 GTI)

Lancer GSR Evolution II









Galant V6-24V









Lancer Mirage 1.6 16V (nothing to look at but went really well)









Lancer GTI 1.8 - 16V , pretty rare beast these , mine was superchipped , lowered and had Comp. MO wheels.


----------



## EVL

A few pictures from what we've had. No recent pictures I'm afraid.


----------



## Mellow Yellow

heres mine due a full detail next soon


----------



## Suberman

The EvoII looks pretty special to me Dmac. :thumb: Certainly a Mitsu fan aren't you.


----------



## Dmac1969

Suberman said:


> The EvoII looks pretty special to me Dmac. :thumb: Certainly a Mitsu fan aren't you.


Thanks , it cost me a bloody fortune to run in the 18 months I kept it , but they were certainly fun! I wouldnt rule out another one in the future , maybe a IX. And yes , I like my Mitsubishis , it helps working over the road from a Ralliart Dealership though!! :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology

Not mine anymore but this was my baby....


















And blitzed with Zaino....with black rims....



























Zaino seems to give it a Glacier look....


----------



## Bungleaio

That's a proper wagon!


----------



## Reflectology

Cheers mate, gutted though as it had to go to a new owner....


----------



## drew 007

Some fantastic cars as well as pics in this thread guys, I really appreciate the time and effort thats been put in so far. :thumb:


----------



## Dunkwho

My Integra DC2. I've had this for 8 years now (or maybe 9) , its pretty much my commute-mobile now that kids have arrived on the scene. Someone asked me yesterday if I was thinking about changing it ... I gave them a "why on earth would I want to do that?!" look 




























Those pictures flatter the paintwork, its only ever seen some SRP\blackhole to cleanse and was probably wearing one of 476, fk1000, or optiseal in these photos. No points for spotting that my side type-R stickers are wrong ... really must get those sorted out, they're still like that!

Duncan


----------



## Suberman

I wouldn't sell that too Duncan. Looks great! :thumb:


----------



## rtjc

Well, here are a couple "after" pics, so to speak . Excuse the crap phone pics, it was pouring down!


----------



## mozmo17

AndyBrew said:


> Here's my rice rocket, and I'm effing loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want Awesome


----------



## mozmo17

*My Cars*

Heres my previous car, Great car for 3 years



















And the new arrival,

Day I picked it up





































:wave: thanks for looking


----------



## Dunkwho

mozmo17 said:


> AndyBrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my rice rocket, and I'm effing loving it!
> 
> Want Awesome
Click to expand...

True.


----------



## drew 007

Isn't Citroën French.... they need to be coming out buddy please. :wave: :thumb:


----------



## UberCool1

Not mine but couldnt resist for a bit of fun:lol:


----------



## Lee_fr200

some nice cars in here guys,


----------



## drew 007

Yeah i agree there buddy.


----------



## nickygixer-k5

Heres my whip


----------



## drew 007

Very nice buddy, and great use of the flash gun :thumb: And that manifold looks lovely.


----------



## Jamie-O

I think I've just had a crisis...


----------



## Bridges

That Evo is mint maybe one day I could have one. But here's mine


















And on the 18"


----------



## nickygixer-k5

drew 007 said:


> Very nice buddy, and great use of the flash gun :thumb: And that manifold looks lovely.





Jamie-O said:


> I think I've just had a crisis...





Bridges said:


> That Evo is mint


Thanks for the comments lads there's loads of superb motors in this thread just wish I had the space for more


----------



## Celica steve

Absolutely STUNNING car Nickygixer k5 ! Credit to you !



> Well, here are a couple "after" pics, so to speak . Excuse the crap phone pics, it was pouring down!


RTJC, love the new wheels ! Looks like they were made for it.


----------



## Mellow Yellow

Nice motor nickygixer, seen on the MLR too... Keep up the good work


----------



## fizzle86

here's my old car had it for 4 years great car and so quick didnt realise how quick until i got my new car!

These are fairly common in Ireland not so many in the UK its a Toyota Trueno also go by Levin(exact same car apart from lights!!! similar to the ae86 levin/trueno difference)

It has a 1.6 20valve engine revs out to 8250rpm :argie::argie:

spent a lotta money on this keeping its in top condition for a 1995 car! bought it in Scotland had a rare full Recaro fishnet style interior one of 2/3 in Ireland. Had some goodies i got in Japan mostly TRD stuff and some expensive exhaust i picked up over here from mani back that was :argie:

if had the money i would of kept it was worth more in the garden for what i sold it for 

MISS THE OL GIRL..... 









































































Some history i built up through the 4 years over 5k there believe it or not...










few pics i could find not the best but you get the idea

you may have noticed a mark at back passenger bottom of the arch that was some rust coming through done my head 

hope you like


----------



## rorz_vts

theres some very lovely cars in here


----------



## Griff..

nickygixer-k5 said:


> Heres my whip
> View attachment 16748
> 
> 
> View attachment 16749
> 
> 
> View attachment 16750


Hessle foreshore...use to live in Brough - when working on the Gas pipelines, Easington-Asselby etc...


----------



## scratcher

Mine at the weekend.


----------



## Mellow Yellow

Scratcher fantastic car


----------



## scratcher

Cheers bud 

It's for sale at the moment


----------



## Nitroboss

My first jap car was the dc2 :driver:










then the first TT soarer...










which I got bored of when a manual soarer took my fancy...










and now onto the best looking one in my jap history imo...










Haven't done a proper photo shoot yet with this one... coming soon as they say... after a bit of a :buffer:


----------



## JFReturns

The black Soarer looks nice!


----------



## DetailMe

Oh go on then, as theres not be one posted, heres my Pusar GtiR from many moons ago!!
And yes its not too DW's standard!

As i bought it







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]
And after much time and moneys...








[/URL][/IMG]

Chris


----------



## drew 007

[/quote]

^^Did you attend a car meet in Manchester at the weekend just gone bud??

And there are some awesome motors in this thread guys a credit to yourselves.

And fizzle86 Wow that interior is super clean i would give my left arm for the interior :thumb: so would a million others.

And Chris where them pics took in doncaster buddy??


----------



## DetailMe

Drew no I'm from Essex mate!


----------



## Paulo

_My Mazda MX3 from 1994 - Pre-DW with the Private Plate I bought for £250.00...

The car is still on the road....._










_My RX8 which I owned from new for 4 1/2 happy years...._


----------



## lee b

i give up how do you get this photobucket to work lol


----------



## scratcher

I sold my Evo this morning  but not before some more photos 









Some love the engine bay... some hate it :lol:


----------



## lee b

heres my little beast


----------



## meraredgti

good mate of mine, his carbon edition 9


----------



## lee b

meraredgti said:


> good mate of mine, his carbon edition 9
> 
> very very nice mate


----------



## DavidClark

That evo is stunning!


----------



## pjavon

Mine:driver:


----------



## lee b

makes me want a black one lol


----------



## meraredgti

hi 5 rs before that




























his 2 before the above



















to go on


----------



## meraredgti

project eg K20


----------



## ant_s

Martyb said:


>


Out down a country lane having fun? lol


----------



## boromfccup

my evo 8 before i got the detailing bug still kept her clean though:car:


----------



## Martyb

ant_s said:


> Out down a country lane having fun? lol


Of course, who wouldn't, lovely countryside!


----------



## JFReturns

My new car, replaced the Scoob I posted a few pages back. Must sort my profile too!


----------



## nickygixer-k5

meraredgti said:


> good mate of mine, his carbon edition 9
> 
> What is a carbon edition I have never heard of that


----------



## Stezz

Here was mine: 1992 G-Limited with a Camry 3.0 V6 conversion.

Miss this car like crazy


----------



## magoomba

My favourite waste of money. Getting a new gearbox fitted at the moment.


----------



## martin slaven

Here is my Mazda 6 mps


----------



## Bayside32

My contribution




























Plans are for a nice new spray job to freshen her up and some tasty mods when funds permit


----------



## Blockwax

They told me at the dealership this was a Jaguar.......so i took it back....










bloody Jap cars.....


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe

Cant believe nobody has had one of these up on this thread yet!
Anyway,here is my pride of joy.


----------



## great gonzo

My Subaru Impreza Spec D running 333 bhp and 360 torque.


----------



## drew 007

Nice motors men.:wave:


----------



## mk2glenn

Daryl_mk4coupe said:


> Cant believe nobody has had one of these up on this thread yet!
> Anyway,here is my pride of joy.


Sweet lookin 350, rims are savage but get it dropped bigtime :thumb:

My wee Civic, rough as a badgers hole but does the job 








With a few mates Civics








And another one


----------



## Gayno

My Honda Prelude


----------



## ooze




----------



## Stezz

magoomba said:


> My favourite waste of money. Getting a new gearbox fitted at the moment.


I so wanted one of these


----------



## chopperRB320

My pride and joy.
THE BATMOBILE.


----------



## Gayno

chopperRB320 said:


> My pride and joy.
> THE BATMOBILE.


Nice, which number is it?


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe

mk2glenn said:


> Sweet lookin 350, rims are savage but get it dropped bigtime :thumb:


It sits abit better than that on level ground. Thinking about dropping it 10mm is on Tein's,but its my daily driver,and i have to get up my drive way. lol


----------



## ChrisJD

My current pride






















































From about 6-7 years ago, my Impreza before the EVO



























Chris.


----------



## chopperRB320

gayno said:


> nice, which number is it?


172/320 :d


----------



## ant_s

ChrisJD said:


> My current pride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris.


:doublesho That's one mint Evo, garage beauty?


----------



## Tony-B

My SS-II.

Some very nice cars in this thread.

T


----------



## creation

Here is my P&J, I don't ever see people put pics up of an FTO, I guess no one has them.


----------



## williamw1987

My Celica GT4 ST205


----------



## Suberman

ChrisJD said:


> My current pride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From about 6-7 years ago, my Impreza before the EVO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris.


That' a lovely Evo there Chris! :argie:

How do you keep the archs in that condition?? They are not daily driven are they?!

When doing stone guard for the scoob, any reason for not doing that small area behind the strut?


----------



## ChrisJD

Suberman said:


> That' a lovely Evo there Chris! :argie:
> 
> How do you keep the archs in that condition?? They are not daily driven are they?!
> 
> When doing stone guard for the scoob, any reason for not doing that small area behind the strut?


The Evo isn't driven daily and I do refrain from using it in the rain. I give the arches a clean every now and then and those pics were taken after a the last, though they only really collect dust thankfully.

Ask Subaru. For whatever reason they didn't coat the complete arch. I did clean the areas not covered and may have extended the uncovered area a little too. Like the Mitsubishi the underseal was done in the UK, so some areas get missed or are shielded by other components as it is done after manufacture.

Chris.


----------



## Suberman

ChrisJD said:


> Ask Subaru. For whatever reason they didn't coat the complete arch. I did clean the areas not covered and may have extended the uncovered area a little too. Like the Mitsubishi the underseal was done in the UK, so some areas get missed or are shielded by other components as it is done after manufacture.
> 
> Chris.


Hmm... it does look like there is a coat under the light blue paint.


----------



## ChrisJD

There probably is a coat of stone protection paint or something during manufacture, but all UK cars are undersealed (or have extra put on) once in the country. If you look at any import, they'll not have the extra underseal, unless they owner has had it done. Most European cars are undersealed at the factory. 

In Japan they obviously don't have the road conditions and grit salt in the winter that Europe does.

Chris.

Notice this thread has been moved after some time, but the VAG thread hasn't...


----------



## Keith McK




----------



## DMS




----------



## KenR33

Some great cars in here, heres one of my GTi-R










and my old R33, sold it about a year ago


----------



## ivor

heres my toy these are old photos 
















A new set of wheels I got cheap 








a bit of a tight fit 








and now the cillit bang effect it's an amazing cleaner i only left for it to dwell for five minutes 








and part of the future 








this is all due to a long right hand bend and going a little bit over the speed limit forcing all the oil to go the opposite side of the sump resulting in a spun bearing


----------



## scotty44

Ok just a few of mine :thumb:

First one......










2nd



















3rd


















Same car just redone the graphics....




























And the wifes work horse


----------



## RisingPower

My 350z:


----------



## meraredgti

my 99' spec almera GTi


----------

